# How to upgrade Claris to Tiagra, etc...



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

So I'm new to cycling...and I honestly couldn't be happier with my first 'road bike' -- a Trek Crossrip comp.

I've gone through so many different considerations and opted for this one, having discs is just a bonus. I'm really happy with the 50/39/30 front crank...and the 11-28 8-spd rear is great too.

--

Anyway...I see that some road bikes (which is 90% of my riding) come with maybe 50-34 in either Sora or Tiagra. As long as I have that 50 tooth big chain ring, I could honestly care less if I have a 39 and a 30 or just a single 34 next to it...

--

So my question -- *Is upgrading (eventually, when this stuff started to wear out) to Tiagra 50/34 something that I could do in the future? If so, how much does an upgrade like that typically run, and what all does it entail purchasing?* I mean if it makes the front derailleur shifting a bit smoother, I'd have no issues going to a 2 speed front.

My guess would be new shift levers, front crankset, maybe a new chain. *Would the rear cassette need to be replaced also (and the rear shift lever?) -- and I'm assuming you could keep the rear wheel and hub, just replace that cassette.*

My other question would be -- *can you upgrade the to Tiagra and still keep a 3 speed front?* Like if that would be easier and less expensive, it's not the end of the world to have 3 speeds up front, I just can't help but feel like having one 34 tooth option is so much better 99% of the time than having a 39 and a 30 which overlap so much.

I mean basically the 39 is the 50 and the 30 minus 2 gears on each side -- so a 30 and a 34, in comparison have to be so similar it's not funny.

--

Thanks!!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes

New shifters
New crank (I think the bottom bracket is BB30)
New derailleurs
New cassette
New chain


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

why the need to upgrade to Tiagra? In my opinion, it would be a useless upgrade.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

agree with 'why upgrade'. Claris is a brand new group. Tiagra will give you little to no benefit.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

deapee said:


> So my question -- *Is upgrading (eventually, when this stuff started to wear out) to Tiagra 50/34 something that I could do in the future? *


*How many hundeds of miles do you ride a week? How many years do you think it's going to take to wear out your shifters and crank?*


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

No idea...

My front derailleur was out of adjustment -- and not shifting right. Like there was delay and sometimes it would jump.

I stopped up my LBS to have him check it out and he fixed it right up. He said I could upgrade but there's no real reason to. He even let me come back while he adjusted it up so I could see how it's all done.

--

But anyway, I don't know -- I'm pretty new to all this and have been reading too much I think. It's like my brain wants to cycle but my body's just not caught up yet so I spend a lot of time reading and on youtube.

--

I just question the need for a 39 and 30 tooth chainring when a 34 is available. Pretty much every gear ratio I can hit with the 39 -- I can hit with the 50 or the 30 except the very top two and the very bottom two.

I guess it's nice to have the different options just in case you need them. I was just under the impression that a 3 gear front shifted rougher than a 2 gear front...and apparently mine just needed dialed in.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

tober1 said:


> agree with 'why upgrade'. Claris is a brand new group. Tiagra will give you little to no benefit.


Tiagra 4600 is 10-speed. Which it's benefit in the increment in the cassette cogs


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

tednugent said:


> Tiagra 4600 is 10 speed. Which it's benefit in the increment in the cassette cogs


Hmmm. I'm sure he's got majority of the gear ratios covered.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

If the OP is going to upgrade, might as well go Di2


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Just ride. By the time those parts wear out you'll probably want a new bike anyways...

ps there's nothing wrong with a triple, especially if you live near hills.


----------



## seven (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


> Just ride. By the time those parts wear out you'll probably want a new bike anyways...
> ps there's nothing wrong with a triple, especially if you live near hills.


I agree 100%, when you ride enough to wear out the parts, (assuming proper maintenance), there are two scenarios:

Ride hundreds of miles a week, thousands a year
The performance improvements of the better, (read much more expensive),bikes will become obvious and you will be "jonesing" for a new carbon fiber Ultegra equipped model at a minimum
Ride tens of miles a week, less than 1,000 a year
It will take many years, (although tears may be accurate if you ride this small an amount), to wear out the components, by then you will be ready for a new bike, with newer technology.


----------

